# Head Torque specs.



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

I recently bought a 93 240sx with a blown head gasket for $500. Everything has been going smoothly, except for the fact that no-one around my area sells a chilton's for this model. If anyone can help me out by directing me to where i could find the head torque specs I would appreciate it. The head is ready to be put back in, all i need is the torques for the bolts. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

P.S. It's the dual overhead cam, i'm not sure which style engine that is, although i think there is a difference on the torques.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

search for "FSM" find the right year/model and download. it will help you


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

check the local libraries for a chiltons manual. call up nissan where you probably got the head bolts and see what they say.im sure their tech department could tell you. or you could search online for the fsm or factory service manual...


----------



## cracker99 (Jul 13, 2004)

Thanks all for the help. I was able to find a FSM like you were talking about. I wasn't aware those were available for full download. It looks like it should be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## TheNose247 (Jun 19, 2004)

ebay!


----------

